# Rack for 3 10 gallon tanks



## Nekojira (Oct 31, 2019)

Thinking of using a Muscle Rack 5 shelf for 3 10 gallon tanks. I was thinking of getting these Aqueon 10G tanks. Seems like it should hold plenty of weight, but let me know.

rack specs
Muscle Rack 5-Shelf Steel Shelving, Silver-Vein, 12" D x 30" W x 60" H

tech specs
Length	20.25 IN
Height	12.625 IN
Width	10.5 IN

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've not used this unit so can't advise on how sturdy it would be for aquarium use. Looking at the online pics, I'm a bit wary of the vertical post connector pieces and how rigidly they make the whole assembly.

The use of particle board for the shelves are also a trap for moisture, leaks and drips so either cover them with a water proof material, paint them or replace with plywood.

You may also need to secure the assembled unit to the wall if it feels flimsy so that you don't accidentally bump against it and it collapses.


----------



## Nekojira (Oct 31, 2019)

I was thinking about flexsealing the wood. Think that would make it hold up for a couple of years?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It would probably be cheaper to use a water based paint to paint all six surfaces or buy some remnant vinyl flooring and use on top of the particle board and still paint the underside and edges of the boards.


----------

